
Paradox of Achievement and How Motivated Dissatisfaction Fuels Creativity - archielc
https://www.brainpickings.org/2016/02/16/adam-grant-originals/
======
kiril-me
We’re driven to question defaults when we experience vuja de, the opposite of
déjà vu. Déjà vu occurs when we encounter something new, but it feels as if
we’ve seen it before. Vuja de is the reverse — we face something familiar, but
we see it with a fresh perspective that enables us to gain new insights into
old problems.

